
MIT creates 3D printed graphene that’s lighter than air, 10X stronger than steel - Mz
http://www.computerworld.com/article/3155102/emerging-technology/mit-creates-3d-printed-graphene-thats-lighter-than-air-10x-stronger-than-steel.html
======
phren0logy
This reminds me, I need to go back and read Diamond Age again...

------
Senji
But is it webscale?

